# WANTED - New Topic Section



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

id like to see a howto section n the forum
wouldbe nice to have all the how tos in 1 area

also i think a review of product section would be beneficial
i.e suspension - FK Coilovers, High sports- and a review of members from the forum - ride quality , price paid etc of the product
Exhaust -cat back - blueflame NON res - how loud on motorways , round town maybe some sound clips etc

hope this sounds like a good idea to you guys too

thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chrishTT said:


> id like to see a howto section n the forum
> wouldbe nice to have all the how tos in 1 area
> 
> also i think a review of product section would be beneficial
> ...


We are putting the how tos on the TTOC website aren't we John :wink:


----------

